# Can't get wireless device working

## AcId9381

I'm currently helping one of my friends, installing Gentoo on his new notebook - But we can't get the wireless device working.

He has an Atheros AR5008X wireless device, and I've read somewhere that the madwifi drivers should support the device. So we've emerged madwifi-ng and madwifi-ng-tools, but when we run "wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi 0 wlanmode sta", we get the following error message "wlanconfig: ioctl: No such device"  :Sad: 

Here's the lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation Mobile IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation Mobile SATA Controller IDE (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation SMBus Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0407 (rev a1)

02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device 0024 (rev 01)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)

06:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments Unknown device 8039

06:06.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments Unknown device 803a

06:06.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)

06:06.3 Generic system peripheral [0805]: Texas Instruments Unknown device 803c

```

And here's the dmesg:

```

Linux version 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 (root@peter) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #2 SMP PREEMPT Fri Sep 21 09:37:20 CEST 2007

Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=803

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000bfe70000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bfe70000 - 00000000bfe80000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bfe80000 - 00000000c0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed00000 - 00000000fed00400 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed14000 - 00000000fed1a000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff000000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000140000000 (usable)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 786032) 1 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 1048576, 1310720) 2 entries of 256 used

end_pfn_map = 1310720

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F7510, 0024 (r2 PTLTD )

ACPI: XSDT BFE76F78, 0094 (r1 PTLTD      XSDT    6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: FACP BFE7ECDD, 00F4 (r3 INTEL  CRESTLNE  6040000 ALAN        1)

ACPI: DSDT BFE78CFF, 5F6A (r2 INTEL  CRESTLNE  6040000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: FACS BFE7FFC0, 0040

ACPI: APIC BFE7EDD1, 0068 (r1 INTEL  CRESTLNE  6040000 LOHR       5A)

ACPI: HPET BFE7EE39, 0038 (r1 INTEL  CRESTLNE  6040000 LOHR       5A)

ACPI: MCFG BFE7EE71, 003C (r1 INTEL  CRESTLNE  6040000 LOHR       5A)

ACPI: TCPA BFE7EEAD, 0032 (r1 Intel   CRESTLN  6040000          5A52)

ACPI: TMOR BFE7EEDF, 0026 (r1 PTLTD            6040000 PTL         3)

ACPI: ASF! BFE7EF05, 006B (r32 OEMID  OEMTBL    6040000 PTL         1)

ACPI: APIC BFE7EF70, 0068 (r1 PTLTD      APIC    6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: BOOT BFE7EFD8, 0028 (r1 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$  6040000  LTP        1)

ACPI: SSDT BFE786B0, 064F (r1 SataRe  SataPri     1000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: SSDT BFE78014, 069C (r1 SataRe  SataSec     1000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: SSDT BFE77598, 025F (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Tst     3000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: SSDT BFE774F2, 00A6 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Tst     3000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: SSDT BFE7700C, 04E6 (r1  PmRef    CpuPm     3000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: BIOS bug: multiple APIC/MADT found, using 0

ACPI: If "acpi_apic_instance=2" works better, notify linux-acpi@vger.kernel.org

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 786032) 1 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 1048576, 1310720) 2 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1310720

early_node_map[3] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      159

    0:      256 ->   786032

    0:  1048576 ->  1310720

On node 0 totalpages: 1048079

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1817 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2126 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 14280 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 767656 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 3584 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 258560 pages, LIFO batch:31

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at c2000000 (gap: c0000000:20000000)

PERCPU: Allocating 33544 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 1028342

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=803

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

Extended CMOS year: 2000

Marking TSC unstable due to TSCs unsynchronized

time.c: Detected 2194.499 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Checking aperture...

Calgary: detecting Calgary via BIOS EBDA area

Calgary: Unable to locate Rio Grande table in EBDA - bailing!

PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

Placing software IO TLB between 0x5c7e000 - 0x9c7e000

Memory: 4040444k/5242880k available (3914k kernel code, 151544k reserved, 2269k data, 272k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4392.04 BogoMIPS (lpj=2196021)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU0: Thermal monitoring handled by SMI

Freeing SMP alternatives: 33k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 12468744

Detected 12.468 MHz APIC timer.

Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4388.98 BogoMIPS (lpj=2194492)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7500  @ 2.20GHz stepping 0a

Brought up 2 CPUs

migration_cost=16

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000 - efffffff

ACPI Error (evregion-0316): No handler for Region [ERAM] (ffff81013fc56720) [EmbeddedControl] [20070126]

ACPI Error (exfldio-0289): Region EmbeddedControl(3) has no handler [20070126]

ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_._REG] (Node ffff81013fc55e10), AE_NOT_EXIST

ACPI: System BIOS is requesting _OSI(Linux)

ACPI: Please test with "acpi_osi=!Linux"

Please send dmidecode to linux-acpi@vger.kernel.org

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Bus #07 (-#0a) is hidden behind transparent bridge #06 (-#07) (try 'pci=assign-busses')

Please report the result to linux-kernel to fix this permanently

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEGP._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP02._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP03._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP04._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 *7 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: Power Resource [FN00] (off)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.21 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI-GART: No AMD northbridge found.

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

hpet0: 3 64-bit timers, 14318180 Hz

Time: hpet clocksource has been installed.

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xfed14000-0xfed17fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:04: iomem range 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff could not be reserved

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:06.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[17]  MMIO=[f4006000-f40067ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@e0000000 for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 2000-2fff

  MEM window: cc000000-ceffffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-dfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: 3000-3fff

  MEM window: f0000000-f0ffffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1

  IO window: 4000-4fff

  MEM window: f1000000-f1ffffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.2

  IO window: 5000-5fff

  MEM window: f2000000-f2ffffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.3

  IO window: 6000-6fff

  MEM window: f3000000-f3ffffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bus 7, cardbus bridge: 0000:06:06.0

  IO window: 00007000-000070ff

  IO window: 00007400-000074ff

  PREFETCH window: c4000000-c7ffffff

  MEM window: c8000000-cbffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: 7000-7fff

  MEM window: f4000000-f40fffff

  PREFETCH window: c4000000-c7ffffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:06.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 3145728 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1190367559.523:1): initialized

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.28 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

pci 0000:00:1a.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x1070

pci 0000:00:1a.0: Performing full reset

pci 0000:00:1a.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0050

pci 0000:00:1a.1: Performing full reset

pci 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0070

pci 0000:00:1d.0: Performing full reset

pci 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0010

pci 0000:00:1d.1: Performing full reset

pci 0000:00:1d.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0010

pci 0000:00:1d.2: Performing full reset

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie03]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones

ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP0] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Transitioning device [FAN0] to D3

ACPI: Transitioning device [FAN0] to D3

ACPI: Fan [FAN0] (off)

ACPI: SSDT BFE77D56, 01F6 (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Ist     3000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: SSDT BFE777F7, 04DA (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Cst     3001 INTL 20050624)

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: SSDT BFE77F4C, 00C8 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Ist     3000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: SSDT BFE77CD1, 0085 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Cst     3000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ00] (56 C)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ02] (61 C)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ01] (69 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

usbcore: registered new interface driver ub

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k4-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

tg3.c:v3.77 (May 31, 2007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:05:00.0 to 64

eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95787m) rev b002 PHY(5787)] (PCI Express) 10/100/1000Base-T Ethernet 00:a0:d1:c2:95:5e

eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] WireSpeed[1] TSOcap[1]

eth0: dma_rwctrl[76180000] dma_mask[64-bit]

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.60.

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH8M: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ICH8M: chipset revision 3

ICH8M: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x18a0-0x18a7, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x18a8-0x18af, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hdb: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SN-S082H, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdb: selected mode 0x42

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdb: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.03.10-rc5 Thu May 17 10:09:32 PDT 2007

GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

GDT-HA: Found 0 PCI Storage RAID Controllers

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.11

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

scsi0 : ata_piix

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x00000000000118f8 ctl 0x00000000000118ce bmdma 0x00000000000118e0 irq 19

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x00000000000118f0 ctl 0x00000000000118ca bmdma 0x00000000000118e8 irq 19

ata1.00: ATA-7: ST9120823AS, 3.AAB, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 234441648 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST9120823AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 234441648 512-byte hardware sectors (120034 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 234441648 512-byte hardware sectors (120034 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.04

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.04

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.04

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

aoe: AoE v32 initialised.

ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 160 qtd 96 itd 192 sitd 96

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.7[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file 'devices'

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reset hcs_params 0x102204 dbg=1 cc=2 pcc=2 ordered !ppc ports=4

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reset hcc_params 6871 thresh 7 uframes 1024 64 bit addr

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1a.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: supports USB remote wakeup

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 18, io mem 0xf4304000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reset command 080032 (park)=0 ithresh=8 Async Periodic period=1024 Reset HALT

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: init command 010001 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=1024 RUN

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: default language 0x0409

usb usb1: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 ehci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.7

usb usb1: uevent

usb usb1: usb_probe_device

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 1-0:1.0: Single TT

hub 1-0:1.0: TT requires at most 8 FS bit times (666 ns)

hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 1-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0000

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset hcs_params 0x103206 dbg=1 cc=3 pcc=2 ordered !ppc ports=6

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset hcc_params 6871 thresh 7 uframes 1024 64 bit addr

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: supports USB remote wakeup

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xf4304400

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset command 080032 (park)=0 ithresh=8 Async Periodic period=1024 Reset HALT

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: init command 010001 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=1024 RUN

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb2: default language 0x0409

usb usb2: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 ehci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7

usb usb2: uevent

usb usb2: usb_probe_device

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 2-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 2-0:1.0: Single TT

hub 2-0:1.0: TT requires at most 8 FS bit times (666 ns)

hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 2-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0000

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 1 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 80 td 96

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: detected 2 ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: Performing full reset

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io base 0x00001800

usb usb3: default language 0x0409

usb usb3: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 uhci_hcd

usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

usb usb3: uevent

usb usb3: usb_probe_device

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb3: adding 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 3-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 3-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 3-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 3-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 3-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 3-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '004'

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: detected 2 ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: Performing full reset

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x00001820

usb usb4: default language 0x0409

usb usb4: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 uhci_hcd

usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.1

usb usb4: uevent

usb usb4: usb_probe_device

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb4: adding 4-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 4-0:1.0: uevent

usb 4-0:1.0: uevent

hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 4-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 4-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 4-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 4-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 4-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 4-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 1 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 1 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 2-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '005'

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected 2 ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Performing full reset

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x00001840

usb usb5: default language 0x0409

usb usb5: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb5: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 uhci_hcd

usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

usb usb5: uevent

usb usb5: usb_probe_device

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb5: adding 5-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 5-0:1.0: uevent

usb 5-0:1.0: uevent

hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 5-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 5-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 5-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 5-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 5-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 5-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 1 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 1 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '006'

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: detected 2 ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Performing full reset

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x00001860

usb usb6: default language 0x0409

usb usb6: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb6: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb6: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 uhci_hcd

usb usb6: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

usb usb6: uevent

usb usb6: usb_probe_device

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb6: adding 6-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 6-0:1.0: uevent

usb 6-0:1.0: uevent

hub 6-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 6-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

usb 2-1: skipped 3 descriptors after interface

usb 2-1: skipped 2 descriptors after interface

usb 2-1: skipped 1 descriptor after endpoint

usb 2-1: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-1: default language 0x0409

hub 6-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 6-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 6-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 6-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 6-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 6-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

usb 2-1: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 2-1: Product: iPod

usb 2-1: Manufacturer: Apple

usb 2-1: SerialNumber: 000A27001573A75D

usb 2-1: uevent

usb 2-1: usb_probe_device

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 2 choices

usb 2-1: adding 2-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 2-1:1.0: uevent

usb 2-1:1.0: uevent

ub 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

ub 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '007'

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: detected 2 ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Performing full reset

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00001880

usb usb7: default language 0x0409

usb usb7: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb7: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb7: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 uhci_hcd

usb usb7: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2

usb usb7: uevent

usb usb7: usb_probe_device

usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb7: adding 7-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 7-0:1.0: uevent

usb 7-0:1.0: uevent

hub 7-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 7-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 7-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 7-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 7-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 7-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 7-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 7-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

usb usb3: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

usb usb4: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

usb usb6: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

usb usb7: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

hub 5-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: port 1 portsc 0082,00

hub 5-0:1.0: port 1, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 5-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

hub 6-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

hub 7-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input3

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input4

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0xa0b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x20040a

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input5

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14 (Thu May 31 09:03:25 2007 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 4

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 272k freed

usb usb5: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

usb usb3: uevent

usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

usb usb4: uevent

usb 4-0:1.0: uevent

usb 4-0:1.0: uevent

usb usb1: uevent

usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

usb usb5: uevent

usb 5-0:1.0: uevent

usb 5-0:1.0: uevent

usb usb6: uevent

usb 6-0:1.0: uevent

usb 6-0:1.0: uevent

usb usb7: uevent

usb 7-0:1.0: uevent

usb 7-0:1.0: uevent

usb usb2: uevent

usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

usb 2-1: uevent

usb 2-1:1.0: uevent

usb 2-1:1.0: uevent

ath_hal: no version for "struct_module" found: kernel tainted.

ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

ath_hal: No versions for exported symbols. Tainting kernel.

ath_hal: 0.9.18.0 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)

wlan: No versions for exported symbols. Tainting kernel.

wlan: 0.8.4.2 (0.9.3.2)

ath_pci: 0.9.4.5 (0.9.3.2)

Adding 499344k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:499344k

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:05:00.0 at offset 1 (was 40100506, writing 40100106)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:05:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100506, writing 40100106)

ath_pci: driver unloaded

wlan: driver unloaded

ath_hal: driver unloaded

ath_hal: No versions for exported symbols. Tainting kernel.

ath_hal: 0.9.18.0 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)

wlan: No versions for exported symbols. Tainting kernel.

wlan: 0.8.4.2 (0.9.3.2)

ath_rate_sample: 1.2 (0.9.3.2)

ath_pci: 0.9.4.5 (0.9.3.2)

ath_pci: driver unloaded

ath_rate_sample: unloaded

wlan: driver unloaded

ath_hal: driver unloaded

ath_hal: No versions for exported symbols. Tainting kernel.

ath_hal: 0.9.18.0 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)

wlan: No versions for exported symbols. Tainting kernel.

wlan: 0.8.4.2 (0.9.3.2)

ath_rate_sample: 1.2 (0.9.3.2)

ath_pci: 0.9.4.5 (0.9.3.2)

ath_pci: driver unloaded

ath_pci: 0.9.4.5 (0.9.3.2)

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0002

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 1 status 001002 POWER sig=se0 CSC

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 2-1: unregistering device

usb 2-1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

usb 2-1: unregistering interface 2-1:1.0

usb_endpoint usbdev2.2_ep82: ep_device_release called for usbdev2.2_ep82

usb_endpoint usbdev2.2_ep01: ep_device_release called for usbdev2.2_ep01

usb 2-1:1.0: uevent

usb 2-1:1.0: uevent

usb_endpoint usbdev2.2_ep00: ep_device_release called for usbdev2.2_ep00

usb 2-1: uevent

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0002

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 1 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 1 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 1 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 2-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 1 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 1 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 2-1: skipped 3 descriptors after interface

usb 2-1: skipped 2 descriptors after interface

usb 2-1: skipped 1 descriptor after endpoint

usb 2-1: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

usb 2-1: default language 0x0409

usb 2-1: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 2-1: Product: iPod

usb 2-1: Manufacturer: Apple

usb 2-1: SerialNumber: 000A27001573A75D

usb 2-1: uevent

usb 2-1: usb_probe_device

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 2 choices

usb 2-1: adding 2-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 2-1:1.0: uevent

usb 2-1:1.0: uevent

ub 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

ub 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0002

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 1 status 001002 POWER sig=se0 CSC

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 3

usb 2-1: unregistering device

usb 2-1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

usb 2-1: unregistering interface 2-1:1.0

usb_endpoint usbdev2.3_ep82: ep_device_release called for usbdev2.3_ep82

usb_endpoint usbdev2.3_ep01: ep_device_release called for usbdev2.3_ep01

usb 2-1:1.0: uevent

usb 2-1:1.0: uevent

usb_endpoint usbdev2.3_ep00: ep_device_release called for usbdev2.3_ep00

usb 2-1: uevent

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0010

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 4 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

hub 2-0:1.0: port 4, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 4: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 4 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 4 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 2-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 4 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 4 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 2-4: skipped 3 descriptors after interface

usb 2-4: skipped 2 descriptors after interface

usb 2-4: skipped 1 descriptor after endpoint

usb 2-4: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

usb 2-4: default language 0x0409

usb 2-4: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 2-4: Product: iPod

usb 2-4: Manufacturer: Apple

usb 2-4: SerialNumber: 000A27001573A75D

usb 2-4: uevent

usb 2-4: usb_probe_device

usb 2-4: configuration #1 chosen from 2 choices

usb 2-4: adding 2-4:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 2-4:1.0: uevent

usb 2-4:1.0: uevent

ub 2-4:1.0: usb_probe_interface

ub 2-4:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

 uba: uba1 uba2

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '004'

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0010

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 4 status 001002 POWER sig=se0 CSC

hub 2-0:1.0: port 4, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

usb 2-4: USB disconnect, address 4

usb 2-4: unregistering device

usb 2-4: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

usb 2-4: unregistering interface 2-4:1.0

usb_endpoint usbdev2.4_ep82: ep_device_release called for usbdev2.4_ep82

usb_endpoint usbdev2.4_ep01: ep_device_release called for usbdev2.4_ep01

usb 2-4:1.0: uevent

usb 2-4:1.0: uevent

usb_endpoint usbdev2.4_ep00: ep_device_release called for usbdev2.4_ep00

usb 2-4: uevent

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 4 status 001002 POWER sig=se0 CSC

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 4: total 125ms stable 100ms status 0x100

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0010

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0010

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 4 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

hub 2-0:1.0: port 4, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 4: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 4 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 4 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 2-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 4 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 4 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 2-4: skipped 3 descriptors after interface

usb 2-4: skipped 2 descriptors after interface

usb 2-4: skipped 1 descriptor after endpoint

usb 2-4: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

usb 2-4: default language 0x0409

usb 2-4: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 2-4: Product: iPod

usb 2-4: Manufacturer: Apple

usb 2-4: SerialNumber: 000A27001573A75D

usb 2-4: uevent

usb 2-4: usb_probe_device

usb 2-4: configuration #1 chosen from 2 choices

usb 2-4: adding 2-4:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 2-4:1.0: uevent

usb 2-4:1.0: uevent

ub 2-4:1.0: usb_probe_interface

ub 2-4:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '005'

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0010

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 4 status 001002 POWER sig=se0 CSC

hub 2-0:1.0: port 4, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

usb 2-4: USB disconnect, address 5

usb 2-4: unregistering device

usb 2-4: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

usb 2-4: unregistering interface 2-4:1.0

usb_endpoint usbdev2.5_ep82: ep_device_release called for usbdev2.5_ep82

usb_endpoint usbdev2.5_ep01: ep_device_release called for usbdev2.5_ep01

usb 2-4:1.0: uevent

usb 2-4:1.0: uevent

usb_endpoint usbdev2.5_ep00: ep_device_release called for usbdev2.5_ep00

usb 2-4: uevent

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 4: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0002

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 1 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 1 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 1 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 2-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 1 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 1 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 2-1: skipped 3 descriptors after interface

usb 2-1: skipped 2 descriptors after interface

usb 2-1: skipped 1 descriptor after endpoint

usb 2-1: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

usb 2-1: default language 0x0409

usb 2-1: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 2-1: Product: iPod

usb 2-1: Manufacturer: Apple

usb 2-1: SerialNumber: 000A27001573A75D

usb 2-1: uevent

usb 2-1: usb_probe_device

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 2 choices

usb 2-1: adding 2-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 2-1:1.0: uevent

usb 2-1:1.0: uevent

ub 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

ub 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

 uba: uba1 uba2

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '006'

```

(Sorry for pasting the whole dmesg, but i didn't really know what was relevant)

Please write back as fast as possible if you have any suggestions on how to solve this issue...

/AcId

----------

## di1bert

You're looking for the net-wireless/madwifi-ng driver for the Atheros cards.

I believe the module is called ath_pci although it's been a while since 

I used this card....

Start there and let us know how you get on.

-m

----------

## AcId9381

 *di1bert wrote:*   

> You're looking for the net-wireless/madwifi-ng driver for the Atheros cards.
> 
> I believe the module is called ath_pci although it's been a while since 
> 
> I used this card....
> ...

 

I have allready installed the drivers, and loaded the module (with modprobe).

----------

## mike_DC

I have found the order matters when loading the ath modules. Try manually loading the ath_pci module LAST. If you still need help I will post the order of my module loading.

EDIT: Here is my autoloading file. For kernel 2.6.22-r5

tux ~ # cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

#

# Note that this file is for 2.6 kernels.

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

# aic7xxx

snd

snd-pcm

snd-seq

snd-seq-device

snd-seq-oss

snd-pcm-oss

snd-mixer-oss

snd-ens1371

#for the wireless

ath-rate-sample

wlan-scan-sta

wlan-ccmp

ath-pci

#EOF

Mike

----------

## AcId9381

First of all, I want to say I'm sorry it has taken me so long time to reply - But I've been really busy, and I've just been on vacation so ... 

Anyway - I did as described above, but still - I can't get it to create wireless interface using wlanconfig... I still get the "wlanconfig: ioctl: No such device"

/AcId

----------

## AcId9381

I've tried compiling madwifi by my self and I've tried using the portage build - Makes no difference what so ever ...

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Hi

I always start with the kernel. Look at the configs and enable everything useful.

----------

## AcId9381

I configured the Kernel according to the instructions i found on madwifi's HP - Anyway, I can post the kernel config if needed

----------

## Lemmens

I think some switch in the kernel configuration makes it impossible to load the module ath_pci. Here is the configuration of my atheros-based card:

Netgear PCI WG311T

#lspci -nn echoes:

02:04.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC [168c:0013] (rev 01)

.config:

# Wireless

#

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

# CONFIG_BCM43XX is not set

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW is not set

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

network={

psk="<my very secret password>"

scan_ssid=1

ssid="<my essid>"

}

/etc/conf.d/net

dns_domain_lo="<my essid>"

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

associate_order="forcepreferred"

wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dmadwifi"

preferred_aps=( "<my essid>" )

config_ath0=( "dhcp" )

----------

## AcId9381

I copy pasted the configurations in to the Kernel .config, and it made no difference. Still can't get wlanconfig to create an interface  :Sad: 

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Hi, copy and paste configs for kernel is very bad. Use menuconfig and try again, please.

----------

## AcId9381

Okay - I wont have the chance to do that till Wednesday ...

But I'll write here as soon as it's done, and let you know...

----------

## Cryptix

i'm having a similar problem, my wired interface is in /etc/init.d under eth0, and my wireless interface is not initialized. i have the config settings mentioned above enabled in my kernel, i also have "ath_hal" and "ath_pci" in my /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6, and i still have no luck getting the network card initialized...

----------

## Lemmens

 *Cryptix wrote:*   

> i'm having a similar problem, my wired interface is in /etc/init.d under eth0, and my wireless interface is not initialized. i have the config settings mentioned above enabled in my kernel, i also have "ath_hal" and "ath_pci" in my /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6, and i still have no luck getting the network card initialized...

 

[*]Is your wireless interface (ath0) also in /etc/init.d? In this directory, you need a symlink net.ath0 that points to net.lo. If not execute cd /etc/init.d && ln -s net.lo net.ath0. 

[*]What is the outcome of the command rc-update show default ? If net.ath0 is not in the list, than you have to add net.ath0 to the default runlevel by executing the command rc-update add net.ath0 default. 

[*]Is the kernel able to load the module ath_pci (modprobe ath_pci && lsmod)? If not, there MUST be a switch in .config prohibiting this (assuming your wireless card is madwifi compatible).

[*]What is the output of the command ifconfig?

[*]What is the output of the command iwconfig?

[*]What is the output of the command wpa_cli status?

[*]wpa_supplicant must be emerged AFTER madwifi-ng and recompiled AFTER every update of madwifi-ng.

----------

## Cryptix

there is no other network interface in /etc/init.d other than net.eth0, which is my wired interface.

rc-update show default:

```

local | default

net.eth0 | default

netmount | default

syslog-ng | default

```

ath_pci loads successfully at boot

ifconfig lists info on eth0 and lo, nothing else, i can't copy the entire information because im on a different computer

iwconfig:

```

eth0  no wireless extentions

lo no wireless extentions

sit0 no wireless extensions

wifi0 no wireless extensions

ath0  IEEE 802.11b ESSID:"" Nickname:""

        Mode:Managed Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated

        Bit Rate:0 kb/s Tx-Power:0 dBm Sensitivity=1/1

        Retry:off  RTS thr:off Fragment thr:off

        Encryption key:off

        Power Management: off

        Link Quality=0/70 Signal level=0dBm Noise level=0dBm

        Rx invalid nwid :0  Rx invalid crypt:0   Rx invalid frag:0

        Tx excessive retries:0 Invalid misc:0 Missed beacon:0

```

So there is an ath0. But it's not listed int /etc/init.d

----------

## AcId9381

[*] I've symlinked net.ath0 to net.lo

rc-update show default:

```
local | default

netmount | default
```

[*]Module ath_pci loads w/o problems

ifconfig:

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:A0:D1:C2:95:5E

          inet addr:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:19

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:108 (108.0 b)  TX bytes:108 (108.0 b)

```

iwconfig:

```

eth0        no wireless extension

lo            no wireless extension

tunl0       no wireless extension

```

I haven't yet emerged wpa_supplicant, should this be necessary i order to get the card working ?? (By working i just mean being able to see the device with ifconfig or iwconfig)

----------

## Cryptix

just to update, i got ath0 working. even though it wasn't in init.d i just created it by issuing the command ln -s net.lo net.ath0

i configured my settings and everything in wpa_supplicant.conf and /etc/conf.d/net, and I can connect to an ESSID, however when i try to actually go on to browse the internet no pages will load, and also pinging fails, and emerges fail. im under the impression that everything is trying to access the internet with my eth0 interface, i tried removing net.eth0 from the default runlevel but it seems to be initiated anyways, any ideas?

AcId:

sorry if i stole the thread a bit i just figured since we initially had the same problem it would save time.

----------

## Lemmens

 *AcId9381 wrote:*   

> [*] I've symlinked net.ath0 to net.lo
> 
> rc-update show default:
> 
> ```
> ...

 You have to add net.ath0 to the default runlevel by executing the command rc-update add net.ath0 default. 

I suppose lsmod lists ath_pci. If this is indeed true, then execute the command cd /etc/init.d && ./net.ath0 restart

After doing so ath0 should show up when executing ifconfig or iwconfig or wpa_cli status (supposing /etc/conf.d/net and /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf are well configured. If not using wpa_supplicant, you have to use wireless tools with a very different configuration in /etc/init.d/net then).Last edited by Lemmens on Thu Oct 25, 2007 3:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Lemmens

 *Quote:*   

> i tried removing net.eth0 from the default runlevel but it seems to be initiated anyways, any ideas?
> 
> 

  Remove the link net.eth0 in /etc/init.d (points to /etc/init.d/net.lo)

----------

## Cryptix

does that mean i need to re-do the symlink every time i want to use my wired interface?

----------

## AcId9381

I've added net.ath0 to default runlevel, and still no changes... 

Output from lsmod:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

ath_pci                86568  0

wlan_ccmp               8128  0

wlan_scan_sta          12928  0

ath_rate_sample        12544  0

wlan                  186056  4 ath_pci,wlan_ccmp,wlan_scan_sta,ath_rate_sample

ath_hal               216816  2 ath_pci,ath_rate_sample

```

Output from "/etc/init.d/net.ath0 start":

```

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Starting ath0

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m   Loading networking modules for ath0

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m     modules: apipa arping ccwgroup macchanger macnet rename wp$

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m       wpa_supplicant provides wireless

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m       ifconfig provides interface

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m       dhcpcd provides dhcp

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m   wpa_supplicant only works on wireless interfaces

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m   unless the -D wired option is specified

 ^[[33;01m*^[[0m   Configuration not set for ath0 - assuming DHCP

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m   Bringing up ath0

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m     dhcp

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m       network interface ath0 does not exist

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m       Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)

^[[A^[[72C  ^[[34;01m[ ^[[31;01m!!^[[34;01m ]^[[0m

```

----------

## Lemmens

 *Cryptix wrote:*   

> does that mean i need to re-do the symlink every time i want to use my wired interface?

 This is only one way. Another way is executing the command cd /etc/init.d && ./net.eth0 stop && ./net.ath0 restartLast edited by Lemmens on Thu Oct 25, 2007 3:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Lemmens

 *AcId9381 wrote:*   

> I've added net.ath0 to default runlevel, and still no changes... 
> 
> 

 

[*]Did you double check the relevant switches in your kernel configuration?

[*]Did you set the madwifi USE-flag when emerging wpa_supplicant?

[*]Is wpa_supplicant well configured (see one of my earlier posts)?

[*]The configuration for ath0 assumes you have a DHCP server. Do you have?

----------

## swimmer

And a very stupid question additionally: did you mount /boot before installing the kernel?

----------

## Cryptix

i get some very strange errors when i try to load net.ath0 now, i know that it has to be working in some way, because it is finding the correct wireless networks around me which i know by the ESSID names. 

when i try to connect with wpa_supplicant i get a kernel panic error and my whole system freezes, and when i try to use wireless-tools i get the following error:

```

Caching service dependencies...

Starting ath0

Configuring wireless network for ath0

Error for the wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :

SET failed on device ath ; Invalid argument

ath0 does not support setting keys or the parameter "key_SSID" is incorrect

WEP is not set for "SSID2" - not connecting

ath0 connected to ESSID "linksys" at 00:14:BF:E9:C1:CD

in managed mode on channel 11 (WEP disabled)

bringing up ath0

dhcp

running dhcpcd ...

Error, ath0: timed out

```

i'm begging to think there is a problem in my kernel or module loading or perhaps i need to re-emerge all my wireless packages? But i checked all of my kernel configurations with the ones listed in this thread and my modules don't fail on bootup...

either way i'm completely at a loss...

----------

## AcId9381

 *Lemmens wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [*]Did you double check the relevant switches in your kernel configuration?
> 
> [*]Did you set the madwifi USE-flag when emerging wpa_supplicant?
> ...

 

[*]I'm pretty sure the kernel is configured correctly, but I'll check again as soon as i get the chance

[*]Yes, i emerged wpa_supplicant with the madwifi useflag

[*]I'm using same configuration as on my own laptop, and It's works w/o problems

[*]The network I'm trying to access has an DHCP server

----------

## AcId9381

 *swimmer wrote:*   

> And a very stupid question additionally: did you mount /boot before installing the kernel?

 

Haven't made separate partition for /boot - Don't ask why!

----------

## Lemmens

 *Cryptix wrote:*   

> i get some very strange errors when i try to load net.ath0 now, i know that it has to be working in some way, because it is finding the correct wireless networks around me which i know by the ESSID names. 
> 
> 

 I suggest you should redo the whole wireless setup with all the knowledge in mind from this thread.

Some reminders:

[*]Configure your wireless networks on a global (not interface) basis. 

[*]You can either use wireless tools OR wpa_supplicant. Wpa_supplicant is the best choice because it can connect to Acces Points AND to WPA.

[*]The configuration listed in this tread is a tested and working configuration. 

[*]Don't forget the madwifi use-flag when emerging wpa_suppplicant! 

[*]Emerge wpa_supplicant AFTER madwifi-ng and AFTER each update of madwifi-ng. 

[*]Check your dhcp server (because of the ath0 timing out on dhcpcd request in your listing).

----------

## Lemmens

 *AcId9381 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [*]I'm pretty sure the kernel is configured correctly, but I'll check again as soon as i get the chance
> 
> 

 Sorry, I am not, because the output of dmesg is not convincing me.

Here are some relevant messages of dmesg on my pc:

```
NET: Registered protocol family 16

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 15

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

ath_hal: 0.9.18.0 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)

wlan: 0.8.4.2 (0.9.3.3)

ath_pci: 0.9.4.5 (0.9.3.3)

ath_rate_sample: 1.2 (0.9.3.3)

wifi0: 11b rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps

wifi0: 11g rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps

wifi0: turboG rates: 6Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps

wifi0: H/W encryption support: WEP AES AES_CCM TKIP

wifi0: mac 7.9 phy 4.5 radio 5.6

wifi0: Use hw queue 1 for WME_AC_BE traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 0 for WME_AC_BK traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 2 for WME_AC_VI traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 3 for WME_AC_VO traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 8 for CAB traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 9 for beacons

wifi0: Atheros 5212: mem=0xfead0000, irq=20

ath0: no IPv6 routers present

```

There are no traces of successively loading and unloading ath_pci or ath_hal again and again.Last edited by Lemmens on Fri Oct 26, 2007 8:46 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## AcId9381

 *Lemmens wrote:*   

>  *AcId9381 wrote:*   
> 
> [*]I'm pretty sure the kernel is configured correctly, but I'll check again as soon as i get the chance
> 
>  Sorry, I am not, because the output of dmesg is not convincing me.
> ...

 

I'll go through the kernel config again on monday, I'll post it here when It's done ...

----------

## Cryptix

after doing some searching i found on the madwifi page:

```
You most probably have kernel module autoloading disabled in your kernel config and didn't load the wlan_wep.[k]o module which implements the support for WEP encryption. In this case you would see a message such as:

Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) : SET failed on device ath0 ; Invalid argument.

Running modprobe wlan_wep should solve this problem. 
```

this doesn't work either

----------

## Cryptix

OK so im starting fresh on this one, i unmerged all of the backages and drivers, wireless-tools, madwifi-ng, wpa_supplicant, and i went back and checked all of my kernel paramaters. they match the ones listed in this thread. so just to clarify the next step is to

```
emerge madwifi-ng madwifi-ng-tools
```

then 

```
emerge wpa_supplicant
```

then add ath-pci to modules.autload.d, then either reboot or modprobe ath-pci

change settings in the wpa_supplicant.conf

change settings in /etc/conf.d/net

bring up net.ath0

??

----------

## Lemmens

 *Cryptix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> then add ath-pci to modules.autload.d, then either reboot or modprobe ath-pci
> 
> 

 It's ath_pci and NOT ath-pci. Please check in your config!

And check the madwifi use flag with the command equery uses wpa_supplicant.

----------

## Cryptix

i have 

ath_rate_sample

ath_hal

ath_pci

in my modules.autoload.d and now when i try to bring up ath0 i get

```

Starting ath0

Configuration not set for ath0 - assuming DHCP

Bringing up ath0

dhcp

network interface ath0 does not exist

Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)

```

----------

## Cryptix

i changed my modules.autoload.d to this:

ath_rate_sample

wlan_scan_sta

wlan_ccmp

ath_pci

still no luck

----------

## Lemmens

 *Cryptix wrote:*   

> i changed my modules.autoload.d to this:
> 
> still no luck

 This is the output of lsmod on my pc:

```
$ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

wlan_tkip              10048  2 

wlan_scan_sta           9472  1 

ath_rate_sample        10560  1 

ath_pci                78432  0 

wlan                  165956  5 wlan_tkip,wlan_scan_sta,ath_rate_sample,ath_pci

ath_hal               187600  3 ath_rate_sample,ath_pci

```

----------

## Cryptix

i have all of those in my lsmod also

do i need to enable hardware abstraction layer (hal) in kernel or something?

----------

## Lemmens

 *Cryptix wrote:*   

> i have all of those in my lsmod also
> 
> do i need to enable hardware abstraction layer (hal) in kernel or something?

 

Hal and dbus should run on your computer.

If your wireless card is a pcmcia one you have to set the pcmcia USE flag before emerging hal (AND you

have to read this HOWTO: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_PCMCIA_NIC).

Now add the hal boot script to rc and start it. As it depends on dbus it will start dbus automatically.

```
rc-update add hald default

/etc/init.d/hald start
```

----------

## Cryptix

i got it working. but rather unceremoniously. i just re-installed gentoo using genkernel instead of manually configuring, but a bunch of other things that didn't work anymore now work. so i'm much happier.

thanks for all the help lemmens

----------

## AcId9381

I tried the same solution as Cryptix - However, I couldn't get genkernel working .. 

So if anyone have an idea for a solution, please write ...

----------

